# New 5x5x5 and 6x6x6 Review



## FrankMorris (May 26, 2006)

Hi all, 

If you would like to read it, I have written a review of the Olympic Cubes 5x5 and 6x6. It is available at:

www.idahocubers.com/newcubes.htm

Hope you enjoy, and please share your thoughts.

Frank


----------



## pjk (May 26, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for posting. Did he mention the price and/or when it would be released? Sounds like both will be nice to own.
Pat


----------



## FrankMorris (May 26, 2006)

no exact date for release yet, but it will be soon. I am also unsure of the price, but they will definately will be affordable.


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 28, 2006)

I saw the review. And I must say... If what you say is true... I will buy two 5x5's even at the price of 40 dollars each. And the 6x6 looks so fun! I can't wait.


----------



## Gunnar (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, everybody!

What kind of times do you find will be possible to get for the 6x6x6? Sub-4 for sure, but will sub-3 minutes be possible?

I can't wait to get my hand on a copy!!


----------



## FrankMorris (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Gunnar,

My initial estimate on the limits of the 6x6x6 was 3:30. I think that is pretty reasonable. I am not sure what Per will be able to achieve with his method though. Perhaps even faster. I am still sticking with 3:30 though.

Frank


----------



## gillesvdp (Jun 7, 2006)

I suppose that the main change is the lenght of the centers.

I mean, for the edges, there is only one extra piece to find and add to the others (using a centers-first method of course). But as for the centers, that's like 16 more pieces PER CENTER.


As for Per and his cage method, I don't have any idea. 

Beside the fact that it was amazing, easy to turn, and a very nice puzzle, what was special with this puzzle ?


----------



## mrCage (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi guys  

My very first idea about timesd on the 6x6x6 was that a lucky time of about 3:00 should be possible. Counting the number of pieces and scaling ip from Ron's 1:32 on 5x5x5 i still think a sub 3 minutes should be possible. As for average it's a different matter. It would depend on a lot of factors, like design durabilty (no one will be really fast on it without considerable practice), whether it's gonna be black or white .. and so on ... I assume that average sub 4:00 is very possible  Frank already was averaging about 5:40 on a white plastic version with weird colors after only about 10-15 solves B) 

(This was my first post here .. yah im slow to join h43r: )

-Per


----------



## pjk (Jun 21, 2006)

Per, 
Glad to have you here!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone know the size of the stickers of the Olympic 5x5x5 and 6x6x6? I know it is really premature for me to get replacement stickers for a toy that isn't even sold yet, but for me there wouldn't be any extra cost in ordering that.


----------



## raoul st. texas (Aug 18, 2006)

frank,
i watched the vids of you solving the 5x5 and 6x6. had you lubed those already or is that how they are out of the box?

any word on when these will be available?


----------



## FrankMorris (Aug 19, 2006)

AvGalen: The stickers on the on the olympic cube 5x5 is the very close to the size of cubesmith's universal stickers. The 6x6 stickers are smaller. Replacement stickers will only be needed if people can't adjust to their color scheme. The quality of their stickers is very good.

raoul st. texas: The cubes that I used in those videos did have lubrication. However, on one of the 5x5 cubes that was given to me, I was able to beat my PB average on the first attempt, with no lube or modification. Of course, with silicon, it was much better. I do not know when the puzzles will be available, and all I can say, is that it will be sooner as opposed to later. Trust me, it will be worth the wait.

Frank Morris


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2006)

So for an olympic cube 5x5x5 I could use the same stickers I have for the EastSheen 5x5x5 and Rubiks 5x5x5.

I would like to get a more exact size of the 6x6x6 stickers though. My guess would be between 0.7 and 0.8 centimeters. I like all my cubes to have exactly the same stickers and I am going to buy at least three of the 6x6x6.

For more insight why I would like to know the size of the stickers: http://s12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.p...dpost&p=4546843

P.S. I really hope we can buy Olympic Cubes at the EC next month!


----------



## pjk (Sep 27, 2006)

When is this thing going to come out. Also, I saw that 7x7 pic, when will that come out? Any further details will be great.


----------



## Erik (Sep 27, 2006)

They will bring them out, but they are not very eager to give any details...


----------



## chiperten (Sep 28, 2006)

I guess they're not going to be available by the end of the summer?


----------

